# Hedgehogs and ringworm???



## StinkyHedgie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok, this is probably going to be for the experts because i can't find an answer anywhere...

Can hedgehogs have/carry ringworm? and if so is it common and what are the signs and symptoms..

I handle stinky daily and I just came down with a red thing the size of a penny where he normally burrows on my side..I went over to my moms house and she says shes positive its ringworm...

I'm not blaming stinky for it but i also want to be safe and not sorry....Since finding it I haven't been handling him since im worried about passing it along in case they can get it...

and for people who have no clue what ringworm is...its not a worm lol its a fungi infection....which is why i was thinking it came from Stinky


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It's hard to say without pictures but one possibility is its an allergic reaction from where the quills might have poked into the skin a little bit. Sometimes people will have contact allergies like that. Once in awhile I'll get redness in a circle because it will happen within a certain radius of where my skin got poked, a lot of times this happens to me when I go to give one of my hedgies a bath because they are already at a state where I think they need a bath so the dirty quills can play into it. I'm not saying for sure this is it, just something I know does happen a lot to people. I don't think ringworm is that common in the aph, I know of that one infamous story but outside of that it doesn't seem to happen very frequently. If it is a contact allergy benedryll cream can do wonders to help it out and stop any itching. If its ring worm then you'll want to see the doctor to get an anti fungal topical cream, there's other things you can get over the counter but I have heard from others that it doesn't beat the strength of the one a doctor would give.

Hope it ends up being something easily remedied


----------



## StinkyHedgie (Jan 15, 2011)

What I have is ringworm...like 100% sure. I'm already on a topical treatment

I could have gotten it from work I'm an EMT and around anything and everything

I'm more worried about Stinky and if its possible that he could somehow get it from me and what i would have to look out for in him...I know incubation is about 7-10 days, and that's about it...Right now there's nothing weird going on with him or on him but like i said id rather be safe than sorry


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes, it can be transfered back and forth. 
There have been a few cases of it. Perhaps try doing a search(located upper right corner) for ringworm and see what comes up.(I'd pull some threads up from the search, but I'm just really tired lol but I figured I'd reply, in case you're a night owl too). The "infamous story" is well.... infamous and a bit  wtf, but at least you can sift through what you can do for your hedgie.

Hedgie quills can make it easier for us to get ringworm, because their quills penetrate just enough of our skin to allow the infection to get in easier.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes


StinkyHedgie said:


> Ok, this is probably going to be for the experts because i can't find an answer anywhere...
> 
> Can hedgehogs have/carry ringworm? and if so is it common and what are the signs and symptoms..
> 
> ...


Yes hedgehogs can have/carry ringworm and yes it can be pasted onto you. You can also pass it onto your hedgehog.

In hedgehogs it would appear as dry crusty areas sometimes red and inflamed looking on a hedgehog, quills loss is likely as well in the spots they have the crusty areas.

In yourself, Size can vary but it is generally a round red crusty raised area on any part of your body, Most places it would be is were he snuggles into your on bare skin. Doesn't also form a ring it can be an entire fill in circle.

I've attached a couple of pics of Ringworm on a hedgehog, this was my girl Romani before she came home from the breeders. This is about 2 weeks after infection and she was on medication and an anti fungal shampoo.


















Vet can give you medication (I forget the name but can find out if you like) and a anti fungal shampoo for Stinky to be on the safe side.

Yourself, just use a topical treatment cream and it should clear up.


----------



## hedgiemomma911 (Jan 17, 2011)

I Also 100% got ringworm after I brought my hedgies home. What medicine and shampoo did you use? I have 6 hedgies and don't want any of them to get it or if they have it I want to treat it


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

there's an ongoing discussion on the Hedgehog Welfare Society mail-list on this very topic.

Papillion--i'd be interested to hear about that anti-fungal shampoo.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> Papillion--i'd be interested to hear about that anti-fungal shampoo.


We see an exotic vet this weekend and I will ask all about ringworm...I have two mysterious little circles that look suspiciously like ringworm and Snarf's flaking skin...well...the vet here did check Snarf for ringworm at his first checkup in December and the test was negative but still...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If the ringworm is in the quill area it can be very difficult to see in initial stages. Same with checking for it. Did the vet use a Woods lamp or send away a skin scraping for culture. The Woods lamp is not always accurate.

There are creams, shampoos, pills, powders and a sulphur dip that will cure ringworm. Do NOT do the sulphur dips. They are horrible and stink like crazy and can cause blindness if it gets in their eyes. The pills are probably the least traumatic for the hedgehog. 

Not everyone or every animal exposed to ringworm will get it but for those that are more susceptible, it can be gotten through the air or off clothing that an infected person or animal has touched. It can be highly contagious.


----------



## hedgiemomma911 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd love to know what shampoo to use


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

My Little Foot has ringworm and my vet put him on an oral anitibiotic called Itraconazole. I am also picking up a shampoo from the vet on Thursday, so I can let you all know what she gives me.


----------

